# No snot??



## Rsapienza (Dec 15, 2020)

Is it really this simple? What does the propylene glycol do? Would it not need a preservative?


----------



## KimW (Dec 15, 2020)

I've been able to postpone the "gloopy mess" aka "snot phase" of liquid soap from bar soap using copious amounts of alcohol as a solvent, but eventually it still turns into a gloopy and snotty semi-gelled state.  It does take a number of months rather than weeks, but it happens.  I'm guessing the same thing will happen with this soap.  The thickener she used, PEG-150 is also a glycol, so it might also lend to postponing the "snot".  The video is new and so doesn't show the soap months later.  My opinion is that this will work, but only for a time.  And, yes, since she's adding water it would need preservative if selling/giving away.

ETA:  By "copious" I mean 15% alcohol, which is 19 ounces of alcohol to the gallon of diluted soap.  That's alotta booze!  LOL


----------



## Arimara (Dec 15, 2020)

KimW said:


> I've been able to postpone the "gloopy mess" aka "snot phase" of liquid soap from bar soap using copious amounts of alcohol as a solvent, but eventually it still turns into a gloopy and snotty semi-gelled state.  It does take a number of months rather than weeks, but it happens.  I'm guessing the same thing will happen with this soap.  The thickener she used, PEG-150 is also a glycol, so it might also lend to postponing the "snot".  The video is new and so doesn't show the soap months later.  My opinion is that this will work, but only for a time.  And, yes, since she's adding water it would need preservative if selling/giving away.
> 
> ETA:  By "copious" I mean 15% alcohol, which is 19 ounces of alcohol to the gallon of diluted soap.  That's alotta booze!  LOL


No thank you. I need my alcohol for other things, depending on the type.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 18, 2020)

Arimara said:


> No thank you. I need my alcohol for other things, depending on the type.


Excuse the hijack but I couldn't resist.






This is grandson, Dustin (28) holding 4-year-old Finn while his brother, Jeremiah (16) holds up a tipping Christmas tree.  Jessica, Dustin's wife, calmly pours herself a drink in the midst of it all.

ETA: Ditto what @KimW said. While it was a long time ago when I messed around with hard bars to make liquid soap, my experience was the same. The only difference is that grain alcohol serves two purposes. It not only helps to dissolve the soap gratings but also acts as a preservative in water-based products.  I use 20% in linen sprays and body mists. Never tried it in liquid soap. I've never used propylene glycol in anything. My skin doesn't like it. UGH.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 19, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Excuse the hijack but I couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 52524
> 
> ...


Funny thing about this, I was not even thinking about having a drink at all. I legit have been using the alcohol for sprays when I leave the house.


----------



## KimW (Dec 19, 2020)

Arimara said:


> Funny thing about this, I was not even thinking about having a drink at all. I legit have been using the alcohol for sprays when I leave the house.


Yep, we've been disinfecting groceries, etc., with Everclear 151.  A commodity even too precious to drink these days!


----------

